# Looking for trainer North of Boston



## KelP (Jul 3, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good trainer north of Boston for Lexi? She is 6 months knows basic commands but not consistently


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Do you need a private trainer? What about a good obedience class?


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

KelP said:


> Can anyone recommend a good trainer north of Boston for Lexi? She is 6 months knows basic commands but not consistently


Have you looked at K9 Top Performance in Reading.
It's about 15 minutes north of Boston.


----------



## KelP (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! I'd like a group class for her. I started looking at K9 in Reading and Baystate in Middleton. I was wondering if anyone has feedback on them or another place.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know of Baystate. 
It's group classes in Reading. 
Maybe sit in on a class at both places.
Good luck with your pup.


----------

